# My Most Difficult Mod To Date



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I finally put sheets on the queen beds in our trailer!! Ok maybe I'm missing something here, and I usually don't do the bedding, but should it be this difficult? How the heck do you get sheets on something that's walled in on 3 1/2 sides? I felt like I was in a wrestling match where I had to grab one corner of the mattress, bend it back, slam the sheet over it before it could spring away from me, then go after the other corners. Of course as soon as you pull on one corner, the other side pops off so you have to start all over again!

Sheesh, whatever happened to sleeping bags??


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

That is hillarious? I just had a bout with our mattress and nearly got my butt kicked! If I weren't smaller, lighter and quicker, the outcome would have been emabarrassing. Thank goodness my wife was still in the house. I read a post recently about someone buying two queen flat sheets and custom fitting the fitted sheet themselves. I think that is what I will have my wife do for us







I am totally for sleeping bags, but she insists sheets are better. Good luck!

Randy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Does the term "beached whale" come to mind?

I agree with the wrestling but mine is tag team. I tag my wife and run. She makes the bed.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

It's a little easier if you pull the mattress out into the trailer a couple feet, then crawl over the mattress to the inside, tuck in all the sheets and blankets on the inside edge, then crawl back out, push the mattress in, and finish up. Even easier if you have a small child to make crawl over the mattress.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> I finally put sheets on the queen beds in our trailer!! Ok maybe I'm missing something here, and I usually don't do the bedding, but should it be this difficult? How the heck do you get sheets on something that's walled in on 3 1/2 sides? I felt like I was in a wrestling match where I had to grab one corner of the mattress, bend it back, slam the sheet over it before it could spring away from me, then go after the other corners. Of course as soon as you pull on one corner, the other side pops off so you have to start all over again!
> 
> Sheesh, whatever happened to sleeping bags??


HA! That's funny!


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

campmg said:


> Does the term "beached whale" come to mind?
> 
> I agree with the wrestling but mine is tag team. I tag my wife and run. She makes the bed.


Thought I was the only one to do that!


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

You're kidding right? You mean it's possible to put sheets on the beds. I think I gave up to soon







. Thanks for the inspiration. I'm going to try this again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guess if we didn't just use our Coleman King size sleeping bags, I'd wrap the sheet around the memory foam and forget about the mattress.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

One word. *Travasak* Worth every penny.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Queen size sleeping bag with fitted sheets here. No problems.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Man, is my wife gonna be proud of herself. She makes the bed (top and bottom sheet, blankets, comforter, etc) in just a few minutes - no complaints! I've tried, and...well...now she does it. If it was my job, we'd use sleeping bags.

GenesRUs


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We use queen size water bed sheets and they seem to work fine for us, no real issues making the bed. You get more bang for your flop if you can put the bottom sheet and top down at the same time.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

mbakers said:


> You're kidding right? You mean it's possible to put sheets on the beds. I think I gave up to soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sure, I bet it's real tough getting sheets on that nice, big walk-around queen bed!! Next time, I'll come knock on your door so you can get a front row seat for the show!
















We're gonna try a second "maiden" voyage this weekend up at Cachuma Lake. Hopefully no bees, no 100 degree weather. Although I can hardly wait for the middle-of-the-night **boinngg** as one of those sheet corners pops off, smacks me in the head and tries to go for a two-point takedown......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

BlueWedge said:


> One word. *Travasak* Worth every penny.


sure wish I could justify the cost right now







http://rvpartscenter.com/prodselect.asp?SI...=63&CID=535
maybe eventually!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> It's a little easier if you pull the mattress out into the trailer a couple feet, then crawl over the mattress to the inside, tuck in all the sheets and blankets on the inside edge, then crawl back out, push the mattress in, and finish up. Even easier if you have a small child to make crawl over the mattress.


Yep... DD#1 and I do it this way for the queen slide! Maybe that is why she says she justs wants a blanket to cover up with. 
I will often find her on top of the comforter with just a blanket...







She's got it ALL figured out...
If I don't mess it up...I won't have to re-make it!









Get out... Get CAMPIN' !
MaeJae


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

there is something to be said for adults climbing on over and around these beds with our butts in the air trying to get the blankets and sheets tucked in!


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

Sheets were easy after putting a matress cover over the mattress and memory foam topper. My two-year old "adjusts" himself and the result is wet, so every mattress gets covers. The mean one that go on like a pillow case.

I got it on, but nearly passed out from the struggle, thanks for the post on mods to replace the mini blinds. Whoops...







.

George


----------

